# cut his lanyard?



## oldirty (Oct 25, 2010)

happened yesterday i guess.


http://www.eagletribune.com/local/x1416246618/Tree-worker-airlifted-after-40-foot-fall-in-Methuen

pay attention to your saw.....


----------



## Charly (Oct 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> happened yesterday i guess.
> 
> 
> http://www.eagletribune.com/local/x1416246618/Tree-worker-airlifted-after-40-foot-fall-in-Methuen
> ...


I always used two lanyards when I use to do a job like that, working the tree from the bottom up. A pain to move them as you cut and move up, but .... Sometimes I would climb up set a line, or throwball a line in. Then work the tree up until I was where I could take the top out . Then attach my pull rope to my climbing line and pull that rope up over my climbing crotch and back down to me to out a bowline in above my cut. One secured point leaves no way out. Hope his recovery goes well, I don't wish that on anyone. Something in that back of our minds.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 26, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Cutting his lanyard is likely. Here's a photo of the tree.
> 
> View attachment 155454



Whats the light streak below the phone cable? I don't see a climbing line. A wire core lanyard should've been used. Hate to second guess, but a double tie-in with a wire core is less of a pain than landing in a brush pile. 

Wishing him and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## deevo (Oct 26, 2010)

Charly said:


> I always used two lanyards when I use to do a job like that, working the tree from the bottom up. A pain to move them as you cut and move up, but .... Sometimes I would climb up set a line, or throwball a line in. Then work the tree up until I was where I could take the top out . Then attach my pull rope to my climbing line and pull that rope up over my climbing crotch and back down to me to out a bowline in above my cut. One secured point leaves no way out. Hope his recovery goes well, I don't wish that on anyone. Something in that back of our minds.



Yep, I usually do the same thing, like OD said, gotta watch your saw and where your cutting at all times. Heal fast brother!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2010)

Why do ya'll assume he cut his lanyard? What if if he only had the one and after all that limbing (probably hauling a$$) by the look of the pile under him, a groundie could not keep up. Maybe he was rushing it on to get down and clean up. Maybe (This is what I think happened), he quickly un-snapped and when he quickly snapped in again , well, 
Jeff


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Why do ya'll assume he cut his lanyard? What if if he only had the one and after all that limbing (probably hauling a$$) by the look of the pile under him, a groundie could not keep up. Maybe he was rushing it on to get down and clean up. Maybe (This is what I think happened), he quickly un-snapped and when he quickly snapped in again , well,
> Jeff



Pretty short stubs, he cut it. Either way - double tie in reduces the risk 50%. Hope he's good, gotta be tough to survive that.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> Pretty short stubs, he cut it. Either way - double tie in reduces the risk 50%. Hope he's good, gotta be tough to survive that.



I doubt it. He was haulin butt and miss a clip in- I bet the report does not show a cut lanyard. BTW- I started climbing in 1977 and I have almost done the same thing. One lanyard and too quick to click!
Jeff


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I doubt it. He was haulin butt and miss a clip in- I bet the report does not show a cut lanyard. BTW- I started climbing in 1977 and I have almost done the same thing. One lanyard and too quick to click!
> Jeff



If he's slickin the treelike that, why's unclipping:dunno:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2010)

Good question. With all those close cuts, do you think he was below each one? If it was me, I would be up a few limbs and cutting below me as I advanced. 
Jeff


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 28, 2010)

QUOTE=jefflovstrom;2530027]Good question. With all those close cuts, do you think he was below each one? If it was me, I would be up a few limbs and cutting below me as I advanced. 
Jeff [/QUOTE]

How would you get your flipline above the limbs to cut below you? That would make him unclip, but..... He's 27, he was cutting, and advancing without a secondary climbing line tie in. Too much slack in the flip, too close a cut and snap.:chainsawguy:


----------



## senones (Nov 18, 2010)

*ANSI z.133*

This is why ANSI Standards say you shall be tied in twice while operating a chainsaw. Any of you guys ever use an adjustable friction saver or rope guide for working off of a spar? I swear by them. you can use this as either a second (120 ft) lanyard, or use it like a false crotch. You removal guys should check em out.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 18, 2010)

In my experience, the short stubs only indicate that the climber had enough experience under his belt to prefer his spurs to standing on the stubs. Only rookies or guys without spurs leave long stubs. The short stubs really don't indicate that he preferred cutting above his lanyard or below.

Having said that, I know that I just raise the buckstrap as I limb the tree, and I don't ever unsnap and wind my lanyard through the branches above with the plan to cut exclusively below my lanyard. Why go to the trouble?

A lanyard securing you to limbs overhead is just as unsafe as cutting branches above it. As Jeff pointed out, the climber needs to detach and re-attach. Then you have the rope before you on both sides of the tree, interfering with your cut...and I think that is just as likely to get a cut lanyard as it would be if the lanyard was below the branch being cut.

There is no doubt that leaving the lanyard below the branches is a lot faster way to cut down a tree. I think he cut the lanyard. The article reports that his equipment was held for further examination. I think that means it was obvious that it was damaged equipment, and they were going to examine why and how.


----------

